# Ballerina and Daphney's waiting thread, due 4/16-19



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

My two first fresheners Ballerina and Daphney are due in a month, they have nice little round tummies and are getting tiny little udders. I am so excited, these will be my last two does to kid until August. Ballerina is due 4/16 and Daphney is due 4/19. Ballerina is out of some of my favorite bloodlines and I can hardly wait to see how she freshens, and Daphney is just a pet, she is actually my bf's goat, I plan to use her as a milk goat. I am hoping for twins from both does, as long as they don't have singles, it seems like whenever a single is born it is HUGE and I always have to assist. I am hoping for does, of course 

Here are some fun pictures of the girls, I will take new pictures of them sometime this week. 

Daphney

















Ballerina

















Both girls together (ignore the date, my camera was wrong.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, happy kidding


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures I took of Ballerina and Daphney a couple of days ago.  They are starting to make such cute little udders. Woot 1 month until they are due.

Ballerina (how many do you think?)

































Daphney (how many do you think?)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely a start!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

yes I can hardly wait


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Woot! Only 10 days until Ballerina is due and 13 until Daphney is due. I gave Ballerina her birthing clip and a hoof trim, she HATED it and was very grumpy with me the rest of the day. I have yet to give Daphney her hair cut, I will probably do it today.

I'm thinking pink, I have two does on reserve out of Daphney and one possibly out of Ballerina. 

Hopefully gonna get some new up too, they have really grown since the last pictures.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh man have they grown, here are some pictures I took today. I'm thinking twins for both? Their little udders are so cute lol!

First Daphney Due 4/18

















Ballernia, due 4/16, she was not happy with me taking pictures of her nono spot lol!
















In this picture the look on her face is priceless.









And here is both girls, I just moved all my goats in a new pen, so they are not to happy with me, but atleast my girls are now safe from neighborhood dogs.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Cutie pies!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Twins for both.  Buck/Doe twins for Daphne and twin bucks for Ballerina.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh dear that's a lot of bucks Grace. Of course I am "hoping" for all does, but I know that I probably will get more bucks, but as long as they are healthy bucks is ok too.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have gotten only bucks a and rams this whole year! I only have one more ewe to lamb, hopefully I get one ewelamb at least!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh man that stinks! I am sending ewe fairies your way.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh man oh man! 7 days until they are due, almost 6 days. I can hardly wait. 

Poor little Ballerina looks like she hates being preggers, even though she is not huge huge, she waddles everywhere and acts so grumpy whenever I try to inspect her. Dahpney doesn't even seem to notice she is pregnant and acts normal and is just a little more puggy than normal. 

Come on girls lets see those babies, I wouldn't be mad if you girls had them one day early, as long as they are cooked enough.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope you get girls! My last ewe just gave birth to ANOTHER single ramlamb. The daddy has GOT to go.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry that stinks!!! 

Ballerina's little tendons are getting squishy! She also wants nothing to do with me,  darn those preggy hormones. 

Poor Daphney jumped up on the toy in their pen today and lost her balance and rolled off onto her back, she's so round she could barely roll over and had to wriggle like a worm on her back to get back up. She was fine so it was comical. Poor little girl.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Ballerina's tendons are barely there this morning, she is also licking me and baby talking, she also has a steady supply of goop coming. She is at day 141, I'm a little worried about their lungs being developed enough if she has them today. Sheould I give her a shot of dexamethasone just incase?

Here is a picture of her this morning.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That's her plug, I think... She sounds very close, so I don't know what to think.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, it is her plug. She is acting like a doe in prelabor though. Baby talking, pacing, licking me, yawning and not letting any other goats near me. I'm thinking she will have them at the latest tomorrow.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Ballerina is having contractions. We are going to have babies tonight  I guess she forgot about the doe code of honor, because she has been the easiest wait this year.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay! Good luck! Okay, forget my first guess. I am guessing 2 bucks and 1 girl. Unless she is a twin...

Keep us posted!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

She had triplet does. Wow! I'm very happy.

One was sadly DOA, it looked like it may have had something wrong with it, its head was very odd looking. 

I am still very glad for the two other little girls.  I definitely wasn't expecting 3! And all does, yay!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW! Well, I guessed the number right! Congrats!

Weird. A lady had a doe kid triplet does yesterday. One was stillborn, and it's head was odd looking. Hmm.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow yeah OwnedByTheGoats, I was thinking the same thing! That is very coincidental. Congrats on the healthy doelings FlyingFeets


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Now Daphney tendons are GONE! These girls are really making sure I get no sleep tonight, I guess they were nice and at least chose a weekend. Thank you guys. 

I am putting pictures up of Ballerina's kiddos right now in birth announcements.


----------

